# battery chargers



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have never had any luck with aa or aaa battery chargers. Either the batteries will not hold their charge after charging or the charger itself was too small to handle the number of rechargeable batteries I need over time. 

anyone have any suggestions for a good and reliable charger and batteries? I am getting tired of purchasing 20+ batteries a month


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Same as you. I've given up and just look for the cheapest alkaline batteries at Sam's. Tried lithium and the extra life wasn't worth it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have not had a problem - But i usually only charge 4 at a time 
AA batts in 2 chargers 
so i always can have 3 sets of four on the go - usually for a flash gun , when doing a lot of photography

so how many are you wanting to charge at a time ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

etaf said:


> I have not had a problem - But i usually only charge 4 at a time
> AA batts in 2 chargers
> so i always can have 3 sets of four on the go - usually for a flash gun , when doing a lot of photography
> 
> *so how many are you wanting to charge at a time* ?


more, the merrier.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're not charging standard batteries, right? You're actually using rechargeable batteries?

I buy all of my batteries (AA, AAA) on eBay as you can buy in bulk and they are very cheap. I get Duracell's brand new.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For the purpose of clarification, are we talking about rechargeable or recharging regular batteries? My first impression was regular ones of which I've had little success. I don't have the need to charge massive numbers of rechargeable's.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sobeit said:


> I have never had any luck with aa or aaa battery chargers. Either the batteries will not hold their charge after charging or the charger itself was too small to handle the number of *rechargeable batteries* I need over time.


very first post


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The problem with those small AAA batteries and recharging is that, well, they are small. Rechargeable batteries require an air space so that they don't explode. Take a small AAA battery that has a limited runtime anyway and make a rechargeable version and you decrease the runtime even more. I used rechargeable batteries in my metal detector for several years but finally went back to regular batteries because the charge lasted longer. The only batteries I recharge now are the 12 V or higher ones.

That said, it looks like Eneloop Pros might be good for runtime. This is only one review but most of the others I've seen put them at the top too. Note that Sanyo is owned by Panasonic so they may be branded either way. 

The Best Rechargeable Batteries and Chargers Of 2015 - MetaEfficient


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I use a '*Powerex MH-C800S*' for my AA/AAA batteries, though not so much now as my new camera uses it's own specific battery.

8 independent channels plus a 'Battery-conditioner', to renew old batteries (works well with old 1/2-decent quality batteries, 'El Cheapo' rechargeables not so well :grin


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I wonder about the economics of recharging. Amazon batteries (technically they are cells but nobody uses that term) are dirt cheap now. For the price of that charger you can buy 300 AA batteries. For the cost of a six pack of 500-charge quality rechargeable batteries you can buy another 64. I suppose that this works out economically if the cost of electricity isn't too high. It also means that there are 358 fewer batteries in the landfill.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There was a discussion about this in the Photgraphy-corner a few years ago, thats where I found out about the charger, along with 'Sanyo Eneloop' AAA/AA batteries. They're slightly more expensive than t'other rechargeables, but they come fully charged, they can hold 85% of charge for over a year, plus they hold their charge for a lot longer in use than most others (long full-power then short drop-off, rather than slow decline from start).

I'm not sure how much power the charger uses, performing a full battery-conditioning (charge/discharge/full soft recharge) on 8 AA batteries wasn't enough to register on my electric-meter..... :lol:


----------



## Ettitt (Jan 23, 2016)

I think not only you but also most of the users having the same problem. I always look for the cheap one. Becasue I have to change them in a regular basis.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am with MPR here because battery prices are so low these days. Rechargeables to me today are a lot of work and expensive to buy. They also seem to run down real quickly in my experience after recharging so much anyway.


----------



## lama1980 (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree with you. Nowadays, more profitable to buy inexpensive batteries.


----------

